# Mr. Bill could use your thoughts and prayers...



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Just read on the GCWA website that Mr. Bill (Berry) underwent a quintuple bypass today


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good Lord !!!!.. Bill's way to young for this stuff.. Heavy prayers going up for him and his Family.. Know they must be goin' thru hell right now..

C'mon, Bill..you'll be better than ever after it's complete...the ONLY bionic woodworker in Texas.... Got a good feeling that all will come out perfect.

jim


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Praying now! Here's to a complete recovery.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Wasn't it his birthday yesterday?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Wasn't it his birthday yesterday?


Nope..wrong 'bill'..Yesterday was our own world famous computer guru and master woodturner.."bill"s birthday..... "Mr.Bill's" birthday aint for a couple of weeks yet....


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers up for him and his family. Anyone stay in touch with them to keep us updated?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear Mr Bill is in a bad way. Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good thoughts sent up from here


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers sent......for him and his family......


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang, saw him a few months ago and he looked healthy as a horse, fit and trim, and ready to go.

You never know.....

Prayers sent!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Prayers sent for Mr. Bill.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for our Buddy Bill


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Prayer sent out from the Azbell's!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, I pray that he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

*Mr. Bill UPDATE*

Woodturners are just made different ! Bill had 5 bypases on Tuesday late evening ! Went home NOON FRIDAY ! Doing GREAT ! He enjoyed seeing your notes printed and I will:doowapsta:doowapsta continue to do that until he is back at the computer--having a get around slowely thing. He can be reached here or by his cell phone and will enjoy hearing from each of you. Thanks for your paryers and concerns ! LL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the Update

Hang in there Mr Bill, we will continue to send messages upstairs for you.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Without a doubt...the BEST news I've heard all week...:doowapsta

HEY...BIONIC BILL !!!!... welcome back.... I hear those new 'pipes' come with a fifty year guarantee, so you're good to go for another half century at least...

Holler if any of us can be of any help.....jim :work:


----------

